# Your first ever memory



## Elaini (Oct 31, 2018)

What is the first ever thing you remember of your life? For me it was being in the kitchen, asking for juice.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 31, 2018)

My earliest distinct memory is of the joy I felt when I began to understand some of the words my parents were saying (before that, they had just been noises), and my frustration at not being able to talk myself -- I wanted to so badly. My mother told me, years later, I kept urgently mouthing "lululululu". Once I finally learned to talk, I've never shut up since!

This will doubtless come as no surprise to those who know me here.


----------



## lotrfox (Oct 31, 2018)

This may sound sad, but the earliest memory for me was in Kindergarten. I was playing with the toy animals when someone stole one from me, so as a form of punishment I knocked over his tower of blocks. I got in trouble for it... but I still think it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 31, 2018)

I remember playing on the porch while it was raining. I must have been 3 or 4 years old.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 1, 2018)

Elaini said:


> What is the first ever thing you remember of your life? For me it was being in the kitchen, asking for juice.


For some reason, and I cannot recall how old, but waking up in a crib!


CL


----------



## Miguel (Nov 1, 2018)

The Dark Tree of Heklanāngur.


----------



## Barliman (Nov 9, 2018)

I don't remember.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 9, 2018)

You mean, you mean. . .?


----------

